# Landowner/Nuisance permits



## Busa Tom (Oct 6, 2005)

I had a buddy I know throught the trades tell me that he gets "Nuisance" permits for his friends land that allows him to go out after dark & use a spotlight to shoot deer on their land. I looked on the DNR site, but cant find anything out about this. Has anyone ever heard of this before? I know you can get landowner/block permits, but to be able to shoot after dark with a spotlight? He said they have been doing it for about 11 years, and honestly, he is a very stand up/honest Ironworker.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I bet what he is refering to is crop damage control permits.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

DMA permits, aka crop damage permits or block permits are for legal hunting methods only. This is printed on the application and confirmation/permits granted notice. 
I believe that there is another type of emergency permit that allows for deer to taken during the summer. These permits, if they exist, would not be easy to get. I would be surprised if they would allow for the use of a spotlight. 
Perhaps your buddy is pulling your leg or maybe he isn't such a standup guy.

L & O


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

We havent done any crop damage permits for a while but they were totaly different than block permits. We had to notify co when we were going to be shooting. We could shoot at night with a spotlight but the permit said no loaded firearms in a vehicle. Biologist came to the farm to verify damage. We had to show we had used not leathal deterents, propane cannons, cracker shells, chasing deer with dirt bikes ect. Use of the permits allowed the worst problem deer to be targeted. 
We no longer need to use crop damage permits since brother inlaw brought in every yahoo with a semi aouto he could find. He bought shells for those who shot the most. His only rules were every deer seen was shot or at least shot at. After a couple of years the deer damage is minimal along with the hunting! in the area. Afalfa and winter wheat drew deer for quite aways. Being a avid deer hunter I managed my land to try and hold deer but it seems they crossed the fence they didnt come back. Now that you cant buy 10 doe permits some people wont bother with driving every bit of cover twice a day.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Busa Tom said:


> I had a buddy I know throught the trades tell me that he gets "Nuisance" permits for his friends land that allows him to go out after dark & use a spotlight to shoot deer on their land. I looked on the DNR site, but cant find anything out about this. Has anyone ever heard of this before? I know you can get landowner/block permits, but to be able to shoot after dark with a spotlight? He said they have been doing it for about 11 years, and honestly, he is a very stand up/honest Ironworker.


Yes, it is possible under a Crop Damage Permit issued by the local Wildlife Biologist.

5.40 Deer damage shooting permit, definitions.
Sec. 5.40. For the purposes of sections 5.41 to 5.43 of this order, the terms in this section shall have the meaning
ascribed to them in this section.
(1) "Permit" means a deer damage shooting permit.
(2) "Permittee" means a person who has applied for and been issued a deer damage shooting permit by the department.
(3) "Authorized designee" means a person who has been designated, in writing, by a permittee to implement the provisions of a deer damage shooting permit. The department reserves the right to deny a person, including the permittee, the authority to personally implement the provisions of a permit if such authority would conflict with a court order, administrative rule, or law.

5.41 Deer damage shooting permit; standards, conditions, records; unlawful acts.
Sec. 5.41. (1) Deer damage shooting permits may be issued statewide to owners of specific lands with significant agricultural or horticultural crop damage documented by the department.
(2) A deer damage shooting permit shall not be valid:
(a) Except during the time period authorized by the permit.
(b) During the period of September 26 to January 1 unless approved by the wildlife management unit supervisor and district law enforcement supervisor.
(3) The permittee shall keep records as may be required by the director and present them for inspection at the request of a conservation officer or wildlife biologist.
(4) The permittee or authorized designee shall make a reasonable effort to retrieve all deer killed under the authority of a permit.
(5) A person killing a deer shall immediately validate the deer damage permit tag as instructed on the tag and attach the tag to the gambrel or jaw of the deer. The postcard portion of the tag shall be mailed to the department by the person killing the deer within 24 hours after having killed that deer.

5.42 Deer damage shooting permit, prohibited acts.
Sec. 5.42. (1) It shall be unlawful for a permittee to designate more than three authorized shooters to implement the provisions of the permit unless additional shooters are approved by the wildlife management unit supervisor and district law enforcement supervisor.
(2) It shall be unlawful for a permittee or an authorized designee to:
(a) Kill more than the number of deer authorized by the permit.
(b) Possess a deer killed under the authority of a permit without having a validated deer damage permit tag attached to the deer.
(c) Take or attempt to take a deer within the permit boundaries unless in possession of a valid unused deer damage permit tag. The tag shall be presented upon demand to a representative of the director.
(d) Use a firearm other than a centerfire rifle or shotgun with slugload.
(e) Subject to section 43510, subsections (2) and (3), of Part 435, as amended, hunting and fishing licensing, MCL 324.43510, possess an uncased or loaded firearm in the vehicles authorized by the permit.
(f) Kill a deer with antlers extending three inches or more above the skull unless approved by the wildlife management unit supervisor.
(g) Take or attempt to take a deer using an artificial light or from one-half hour after sunset to one-half hour before sunrise unless approved by the wildlife management unit supervisor and district law enforcement supervisor.
(h) Take or attempt to take a deer in any area except that location described on the permit.
(3) It shall be unlawful for any person to buy or sell any deer killed under the authority of a deer damage control permit.
(4) It shall be unlawful for any person other than the permittee or an authorized designee to take or attempt to take deer under the authority of a valid permit.

5.43 Deer damage shooting permit, reservation of rights.
Sec. 5.43. Final disposition of animals killed under permit will be determined by the wildlife management unit supervisor or representative. In all cases, efforts should be made to assure the carcass will be used for human consumption to the fullest extent possible.

5.44 Deer damage shooting permit; revocation, suspension.
Sec. 5.44. (1) Pursuant to section 40118 of part 401, wildlife conservation, of the natural resources and environmental protection act, Act No. 451 of the Public Acts of 1994, being section 324.40118 of the Michigan Compiled Laws, a conviction for a violation of the provisions of sections 5.41 to 5.43 of this order shall result in the revocation of a permit.
(2) A modification, suspension, or revocation of a permit is subject to the provisions of section 40114 of part 401, wildlife conservation, of the natural resources and environmental protection act, Act No. 451 of the Public Acts of 1994, being section 324.40114 of the Michigan Compiled Laws.
(3) Failure to comply with these and other rules of the out-of-season deer damage control program will make the permittee ineligible to participate in the deer damage shooting permit program for a period of 1 year.


----------

